# Watch where you park..



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I worked 9-3. And when I came outside at 3 I seen my mirror hanging by a wire. And that mark. May not look like much but it's $1400 damage. & they didn't leave a note so I have no idea who did it and I'm left to pay the $300 deductible... My boss gave me a special parking spot now.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

They probably didn't like the zebra stripes.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

That sucks man
Tell your boss to install Parking lot cameras instead


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

All I see is mud on your car. Did you upload the wrong Pic?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

By the wheel well. White and black scrape marks.

That sucks dude. you think it was a Coworker or is it normal for randoms to drive by your car? I'd be checking people's cars for similar marks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OK,
I think my story sucks worse.

Although retired, I work for my son repairing his equipment (demolition company)
On Friday, a brainless, dickless, scum sucking, dog licking, useless piece of.....(thanks to Christmas Vacation....I was speechless) decided it was moderatly intelligent to spray paint a truck part with the shop door open........RED.....my Cruze is/WAS black......now, not so much.
I have been claying starting at 3:00 pm till 8:30 pm Friday, 7:00 am till 3:00 pm Saturday, and started again today at 9:00 am.
I now have three clay blocks, each now pink (start out white) and am currently using 0000 steel wool on the glass.
After that, comes the buffer.....Its break time (I'm 63) and decided to listen to the race and see whats going on.....the 'Watch Were You Park' title struck a nerve so I decided to snivel.

Ok, done whining, I'll get back to it.......next comes the buffer......**** thing is gonna look like one of my show cars.....I was happy the way it was.

Sheesh!
Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby after reading that I had to go check my car and make sure some _____ didn't even look at my car wrong.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Even disliking the zebra stripes isn't reason to damage your car like that. I was sitting in a car one time and the slob parked next to opened her door and banged the car I was in. Didn't look around - she just got in and drove off. Some people simply don't care.


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I have no idea who it was. I work at a restaurant and it was busy that day. So it could be anyone. Cops are keeping a look out, but I doubt anything will be done about it. 
And lots of people just don't give a **** about their stuff so why would they care about others. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> Some people simply don't care.





Prevostallison said:


> And lots of people just don't give a **** about their stuff so why would they care about others.


You guys just highlighted about 90% of what's wrong with the world today... people who don't give a [email protected]. Common courtesy isn't common.

I park about as far away as possible from anyone, any time I can. I'm not an idiot who angle parks across three spots (that's just asking for trouble), but I sadly realize people just don't care about other people's things. About a month ago I watched a girl trying to squeeze her car into a tight spot and scrape her mirror against the truck beside her, then back out and drive away. She knew I saw her, but she didn't care. At the gym a couple weeks ago a guy was getting something out of the back seat of his SUV and had his door resting on the G37 beside him.

This kind of stuff makes me want to put on a cape and kick some @$$.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear. I am VERY selective to where i park, i find myself switching parking spots more than once if i just don't feel the driver next to me is cool enough OR if there is not enough space.

Cool zebra bro. Just kidding, saw everyone messing with you.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

If anything, iKermit and I would have thought we have it the worst (Miami drivers are probably the worst)..I actually thought of installing a Russian-style dash cam in my car (will do it when I change the head unit to an android one) after a brief incident with an irate careless driver who wants to show off in traffic and throw down in the middle of a **** intersection...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

QUOTE=RoadRage;209193]If anything, iKermit and I would have thought we have it the worst (Miami drivers are probably the worst)..I actually thought of installing a Russian-style dash cam in my car (will do it when I change the head unit to an android one) after a brief incident with an irate careless driver who wants to show off in traffic and throw down in the middle of a phucking intersection...[/QUOTE]

Miami has nothing but idiot people! Today i was trying to switch lanes, so i signal and i see the driver breake and let me in with enough space, as i change he honks and FLOORS it...

Needless to say i floored it back and still go infront of him. Put my window down and just stared into my side mirror towards him. LOVE those awkward moments.

Almost did this





[


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> QUOTE=RoadRage;209193]Miami has nothing but idiot people!


Holy crap, you are RIGHT. My buddie's parents have a condo just off Collins Ave. in Miami Beach by the Dade Public Library, I've been down there a few times. If I lived there I wouldn't bother buying anything but a beater! It's hard to find a new car down there that actually looks "new". Even nice cars are all banged up when they're only a few years old. And the few that don't get physically abused can't escape the sun...


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The funny part about it is down here we are soo used to seeing new cars and used cars up to about 8 years old. Up north (anywhere but S. Florida) you still see older cars in great shape running the roads. Yes the new cars get banged, molested and traded within a 3 year period. Half of Miami must be upside down on their car loans it seems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iKermit said:


> QUOTE=RoadRage;209193]If anything, iKermit and I would have thought we have it the worst (Miami drivers are probably the worst)..I actually thought of installing a Russian-style dash cam in my car (will do it when I change the head unit to an android one) after a brief incident with an irate careless driver who wants to show off in traffic and throw down in the middle of a phucking intersection...


Miami has nothing but idiot people! Today i was trying to switch lanes, so i signal and i see the driver breake and let me in with enough space, as i change he honks and FLOORS it...

Needless to say i floored it back and still go infront of him. Put my window down and just stared into my side mirror towards him. LOVE those awkward moments.

[/QUOTE]

I've had a couple of people do this to me while I had a Colorado State Trooper right behind me. Both times the trooper turned on his light bar and pulled the idiot over. Made my day.


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I like my zebra and it protects my seats.. &I'm a girl just so you know, bro. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Here the biggest issue is some people's wreckless disregard for traffic laws and/or courtesy.... People tailgate and I brake check. People pass on double yellows and I floor it.... People honk at me for not going on a red and I get out of the car pop the hood and pretend something is wrong. I am RARELY in enough of a hurry NOT to go out of my way to make people miserable for being obnoxious. One time, light was red all three lanes full so I stop so as not to block the entry to some businesses, and decide to wave in some people off of the stop (they could fit... I couldn't if that makes sense) wave one person in person behind honks at me. Second person (bit of a squeeze but the lights turning soon anyways... screw it.) one going right one going left same time from the stop, she gasses hard into oncoming, almost head on hits right turn guy and almost tbones left turn guy ends up stopping mid of road DIRECTLY beside me. I cant stop myself from pointing and laughing.... SHE GETS OUT OF THE CAR! Fits raised and starts walking towards me. Lights green.... I exchange some colourful words and gestures and she frantically gets back in her car to avoid being hit by oncoming traffic.... NOBODY lets her back into her lane LOL. Some people are it FAR too much of a hurry and have NO regard for others.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

The wife had the same covers that's why I was pok'n fun.


----------

